# Snpa - Show Us Your Recipe [ag]



## Cocko (1/12/08)

Hey,

I am a pretty big SNPA fan and have been working on a recipe since going AG [BIAB] 10 batches in... I have tried to do an SNPA 3 times now; 1st was way off but still a great brew... 2nd was pretty close but not as hoppy as original, flavours were pretty close though.... and now tasting the 3rd I am thinking I am moving away from the original beer and creating a great 'influenced' brew of my own, which I am happy to do...

BUT, so many members have a SNPA in their signature - kegged, conditioning etc. I thought I would try and find out how everyone else is mixing it!!??!!

Here is my second recipe which has been closest so far: [NB: bittering I used chinook because I had it.. yes, yes I know it should be magnum but had no time to get some down from Ross]

So:

View attachment 22958


Bring it!

Cheers
Cocko!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## LexP (1/12/08)

Hey dude, heres my attempt at a SNPA clone thats sitting in the fermenter as we speak. I borked the efficiency something chronic so I'm going to try it again sometime soon


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: SNPA
Brewer: Lex 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.09 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.49 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 94.21 % 
0.28 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.79 % 
13.51 gm Magnum [12.50 %] (60 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
16.97 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (30 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
33.83 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
62.67 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.77 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.43 L of water at 77.0 C 67.8 C


----------



## Cocko (2/12/08)

Cheers LexP.. Looks pretty similar actually.... is your 0 min in the kettle, fermenter or dry hopped?

I hope it comes out the bidness... I am sure it will!!

please report back when done and let me know how it pours!!

Cheers again!


----------



## LexP (2/12/08)

The 0 minutes was a kettle addition at flameout.
I found this recipe on an American site and apparently it was done by one of the guys at Sierra Nevada


----------



## Cocko (2/12/08)

LexP said:


> .
> I found this recipe on an American site and apparently it was done by one of the guys at Sierra Nevada



Yep, that's where mine started from.... good thread that.

If only I knew someone at fosters!!


----------



## Duff (2/12/08)

They're all fairly similar in hopping. I had a fresh 6 pack in the US a couple of months ago in July. Thing that stood out compared to the bottle you can buy on the shelf here, was the hop bitterness. Much more pronounced. 

Here's one I've made, it's pretty good.


06-36 SNPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.14
Anticipated SRM: 8.5
Anticipated IBU: 40.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.4 3.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.2 0.55 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
3.3 0.15 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.50 16.9 60 min.
26.00 g. Perle Pellet 5.50 13.8 30 min.
36.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 9.6 10 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## kabooby (2/12/08)

I have only had the imported one in Aus and have not tried it in the USA. I think there must be a big difference because I did not think it was that good a beer.

Here is one I made. If I brew this again I would increase the flame out addition. Saying that I did not get much hop aroma from SNPA. The bitterness was spot on in my opinion

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 19.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.90 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 67.82 % 
2.10 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 24.14 % 
0.70 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 8.05 % 
30.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (30 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
80.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.70 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 22.67 L of water at 57.5 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 67.0 C over 15 min 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 10 min 75.0 C


----------



## fraser_john (2/12/08)

This is my version which is a pretty regular at my house! Very popular with friends and family. Sorry about the imperial measurements! Its pretty much the one out of clone brews.

Grain Bill
10.33lbs Pale Malt, 2 row 
0.5lbs Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 
0.25lbs Crystal 60L 

Hop Additions
0.5oz Nugget pellets, 60 minutes of boil 
0.5oz Perle pellets, 15 minutes of boil 
1oz Cascade pellets, 1 minute of boil 
0.5oz Cascade pellets, dry hop (secondary for four days) 

Yeast
WYeast 1056 American Ale/Chico. Made into a 700 ml starter, 100ml of which I retain and refrigerate for my next ale, therefore getting two brews out of one yeast purchase!

Mash Details
For determining mash details, I used the Pro-Mash software to help me calculate dough in temps etc.

Mash water was 4.8 gallons, basically used 1.1 quart per pound of grain and then I calculated the "deadspace" beneath the false bottom and included the amount required in the plumbing. It ended up being 1.8 gallons for deadspace and plumbing and 2 gallons for mash itself.

Doughed in at 162 degrees, resulting in 152 degrees for mash. Rested mash at 152 degrees for 60 minutes. Tested for complete sachrification at around about 40 minutes and found it to be complete, but continued for the remaining 20 minutes regardless.

Sparge Details
Sparged using water at 170 degrees. I had lowered the ph to 5.5. Sparge took a total of around 50 minutes to complete and I had stopped the sparge when the run off was around 1.013, a little early, but I had under calculated the amount of sparge water required! Something to remember, I had actually miss calculated how much water was left behind in my hot liquor tun when no more could be drained, about half a gallon. 

Boil Details
Boiled for a full 60 minutes, added hops per schedule above. I use Whirlfloc, a tablet that helps in producing a nice cold break. This is added at the 40 minute stage of the boil. At this point I also put my immersion chiller into the boil to sanitize it.

Fermentation Details
I aerated the chilled wort using a stainless steel diffusion stone and an aquarium pump. I also use an inline HEPA filter to ensure the air is germ free. I aerate for about fifteen minutes AFTER pitching the yeast.

Recipe file for promash attached 

View attachment Sierra_Nevada_Clone.zip


----------



## Cocko (2/12/08)

kabooby said:


> I have only had the imported one in Aus and have not tried it in the USA. I think there must be a big difference because I did not think it was that good a beer.



I think you are spot on, I have mainly drunk it the USA and only had it twice here and it far from what I remembered.....

But thanks heaps for the recipe's guy, looks like it is a pretty uniform approach everyone takes.....

Cheers


----------

